# names on here??



## bunty16 (Dec 17, 2009)

well..im being nosey really.. 
was wondering how uve came up with the forum name you use on here..mine is cos im known as bunty and 16 is number of house i live at  
any others


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine is a nickname my Granddad used to call me when i was little.  He also bought me some doulton figurines called "Bunnykins" my Granddad has since past away but I when I was thinking of a name I looked at the figurines in my spare bedroom and hey presto...that's how i came up with the name!


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Mine is merely the initials of my first and last name and my age at joining the site (adventurous I know     )


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine was because I used to wonder all the time ''When will it happen'' ... well it happened ... I became a mum on 21st March last year after ICSI


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

When we did first tx Dh asked if he could name any child we would have - he suggested Spartacus for a boy and Boudicca for a girl    so as a joke when the tx didn't work I named myself sparty (after Spartacus) on here to give him a laugh.. By the way when the tx finally works and we have a little bundle to name I will be choosing the name


----------



## weepurple (Jun 26, 2008)

Well my fav colour is purple surprise surprise    and all I ever say is 'i'll have a wee look' 'have a wee chat' everything has wee in it lol not very exciting!

Sparty - love the meaning behind yours


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

mine was becasue, im a lady    and i loved the programme hex on sky1 

so aka Ladyhex


----------



## bunty16 (Dec 17, 2009)

aww..im glad i asked this question now, as there are some nice stories there behind your forum names..
weepurple, im ditto.. ...wee man is a brute but i still call him wee..our dog is a big chappie and he's wee..dp chuckles and says that someday if he wins at a show again and they take dogs name he's gonna say its wee sid, cos thats all i ever call him..


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey, 
mine is Jillyhen as my name is Jillian some of my mates call me Jilly and my late uncle used to call me hen. So thats why i put Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful NI (Oct 14, 2008)

Mine was named during my 2nd tx - so I was hopeful that it worked. didn't work that time but did on our 3rd attempt


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine is my initials NC and my partners initials KB.... how exciting


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

cos my name is emma and i'm wee   (or well used to be until i met dh and developed a liking for pic n mix  )


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Livity is the name of the place I used to work and K is my initial- also :Livity is a word from the Caribbean community meaning Living life positively which I like as a reminder, 

x


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Six months after my husband and I got back from Asia in 2007 we started seriously tx (6mos to give enough time for malaria tabs to get outta system)...What can I say?  I discovered fresh lychees in China and have been eating (canned ones) them ever since    The name reminds me of the fabulous times we had out there.


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

mine is the name I'd chosen for my daughter, the one I'll never have


----------

